# MacBook Pro 2012



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Another one for the Geeks. Due to recent virus issue we have been tasked to work from home. My work have ordered laptops but again they are stuck in China! So trying to make the most of my old Mac. I read somewhere I can upgrade the Ram from 4gb to 8gb and HDD to SDD. So ok I have not done this before, however I have seen YT videos so looks straight forward. So can anyone help me with the correct hardware I need please and would you recommend the upgrade? I don’t want to buy another computer just for this reason hence looking at the upgrade option. My one in the non retina Mac 13”. So is this all plug and play or would I need do other technical stuff? 
So can you send me some links please.

Thanks again


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve been looking into this for quite awhile and trying to decide if it’s worth it for wife’s Sony laptop. 

I found Crucial website very helpful as you poop your laptop details into the search function and it tells you what fits, what you need etc :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Here you go..

https://uk.crucial.com/


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Not sure on the RAM for your model I'm afraid, but the crucial link above will help.

As for SSD, get any 2.5" internal SSD and you'll be flying. It's straight plug and play in most cases, but you will need an OS install disc/drive (I can't remember if the MBP still had an optical drive by 2012). I got a Kingston SSD on Amazon for about £50 for 500GB.

Swapping RAM in generally easy too, provided it's one of the models Apple intended for it to be user swappable. Later models are all locked away and much more of a pain to change bits.

One more thought, depending on your job, it may actually make little difference - word processing, spreadsheets and email don't take much ram so you may not notice a huge difference in speed of that's your main use.


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

The hardware swap and upgrade is fairly straight forward if you have the right micro screwdriver and some patience.

For the software part there are two ways. One is a fresh install from a CD or USB stick after the new hdd was installed. The other option is to clone the existing drive onto the new SSD before swapping them mechanically.

I prefer the second method because it saves a lot of time reinstalling and configuring all apps, backing up and transferring work files, libraries etc. I used a cheap USB to SATA adapter to connect the SSD to a usb port. Then used a free a utility like SuperDuper to clone the drive before installing it permanently.

https://www.shirt-pocket.com/SuperDuper/SuperDuperDescription.html


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

And the USB adapter. You may need one either way, to help transferring files over, even after swapping the drives.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07F7WDZGT/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awdb_t1_FnDDEb53Q48MZ


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

ram is DDR3 1600MHz try and match speed, don't bother with Mac specific it's no different other than price, as above do a scan with crucial you may find both slots are full with a 4GB pair already if so you'll need a 8GB pair, but you may be lucky, you can also buy it on amazon, 

bottom case screws should be philips, also 2 screw in bar holding hard drive should be too, becarefull when disconection hard drive cable don't pull it up too far its glued to case and can be damaged, these comonly fail too and we normaly replace them at the same time anyway as they degrade over time,, 

for SSD get a Samsung EVO 860/870 worth the extra, USB adapter as above will work, I use carbon copy cloner there is a trial version with full features, I've never had a clone fail with it,


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> Here you go..
> 
> https://uk.crucial.com/


if you use the scanner option it should show which RAM slots are occupied or empty, I say should as it doesn't always work


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Hadn't considered the cloning option - that will be a lot more convenient because all your apps and settings will still be in place.
Advantage of a clean install is it would give you a fresh setup with everything as it was from new, so it should in theory run faster and smoother.

Couple of things to think about when deciding what to do.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks all for the sound advice.:thumb: my only issue is that I have windows installed and so I do not want to lose that. It’s a genuine install via work offer. Everything else I can delete I guess. My one has the cd drive. I guess I am just looking at usability for few more years. Oh another thing, on Apple site they say only 8gb ram update whereas I have seen YT video someone do 16gb ram update. My one has factory 4gb ram. Also Crucial show 16gb ram? 
NB: how do I turn on notification so I get email to say that there is update on thread?


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

Definitely 16GB, I did mine back in 2015 and still going well. Apart from the screen it’s a great machine and perfectly usable. I added a 512GB intel ssd. When you replace the hard drive, place some electrical insulating tape under the flat ribbon hdd cable. A couple of years ago mine stopped working as the machining marks left in the aluminium body during manufacturing wore through the cable insulation causing it to short. A new ssd and a lot of headache later I worked out it was a bad cable. 

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Venkman said:


> Definitely 16GB, I did mine back in 2015 and still going well. Apart from the screen it's a great machine and perfectly usable. I added a 512GB intel ssd. When you replace the hard drive, place some electrical insulating tape under the flat ribbon hdd cable. A couple of years ago mine stopped working as the machining marks left in the aluminium body during manufacturing wore through the cable insulation causing it to short. A new ssd and a lot of headache later I worked out it was a bad cable.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate. Do you remember what SSD did you go for? Brand etc. So I should definitely go for 16gb ram?


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

as i said Samsung EVO 860 or 870, 

RAM if just everyday use 8GB is enough, but if you can get 16GB for an extra £10-20 go for it

change the hard drive cable they're only £10, it will be degraded and they do slow down SSD drives, easy to change


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

H-M3 said:


> Cheers mate. Do you remember what SSD did you go for? Brand etc. So I should definitely go for 16gb ram?


No worries. I went for an Intel SSDSC2KW512GB and 16GB of Crucial RAM. I've also used Kingston RAM and Crucial SSDs in the past and never had any problems. If you do replace the cable, be sure to get a decent quality one. The cheap ones crack when you have to fold them for installation.

8GB will be fine too, whatever is available and a good deal. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Another thing worth looking at with MacBooks of that era is an optical drive delete kit, it allows you to use the space taken up by the obsolete optical drive for installing a second hard drive. The kits are not expensive and there's plenty of guides on how to set it all up. Some kits even come with an enclosure so the optical drive can still be used as an external device.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Proster-Co...84999241&sprefix=MacBook+optic,aps,148&sr=8-3


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Another thing worth looking at with MacBooks of that era is an optical drive delete kit, it allows you to use the space taken up by the obsolete optical drive for installing a second hard drive. The kits are not expensive and there's plenty of guides on how to set it all up. Some kits even come with an enclosure so the optical drive can still be used as an external device.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Proster-Co...84999241&sprefix=MacBook+optic,aps,148&sr=8-3


Cheers I have seen video of that. I think for my use at present I should be ok with 500gb.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

mar00 said:


> as i said Samsung EVO 860 or 870,
> 
> RAM if just everyday use 8GB is enough, but if you can get 16GB for an extra £10-20 go for it
> 
> change the hard drive cable they're only £10, it will be degraded and they do slow down SSD drives, easy to change


Cheers fella, any links for the cables?


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok brainy people, rather than start another thread I thought I start here. For my MBP mid 12 what external monitor would you guys get. The tiny screen long use can be strain on eyes. Thanks guys.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

H-M3 said:


> Ok brainy people, rather than start another thread I thought I start here. For my MBP mid 12 what external monitor would you guys get. The tiny screen long use can be strain on eyes. Thanks guys.


need more detail, budget, size and use,

if you want something to match resolution of Mac one with Display Port would probaly be best option, don't forget you will need the adapter for the Mac thunderbolt to Display port too


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

mar00 said:


> need more detail, budget, size and use,
> 
> if you want something to match resolution of Mac one with Display Port would probaly be best option, don't forget you will need the adapter for the Mac thunderbolt to Display port too


Thanks mate. Ideally 24-27 not fussed. I am looking at used ones on fleabay at present. Need to know the best resolution I can go with. Will mainly be using for office work. Maybe watch movies once in a while. Not a gamer myself. Also any links for what adapter I need? Thanks a mill.:thumb:


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

max resolution on a Mac thundebolt is 2560 x 1600, so as I said on with a Display port would be best to achive that, technically HDMI sort of can but not realy designed for it,

most cheper end monitors are 1920 x 1080 now with HDMI, still good and will work,

other option is DVI port which you may find more of on ebay,

the adapter you need will depend on the monitor port, but make sure its for the correct year Mac, this is the kind of thing you need, https://www.amazon.co.uk/Thunderbol...58031&rnid=419157031&rps=1&s=computers&sr=1-5, this one doesn't have Display Port


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry, so display port is thunderbolt? I am looking at couple of monitors on bay with this resolution. Thanks for the link. Any recommendations for the external keyboard and mouse? Cheers fella


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254554892520
Any good?


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

H-M3 said:


> Sorry, so display port is thunderbolt? I am looking at couple of monitors on bay with this resolution. Thanks for the link. Any recommendations for the external keyboard and mouse? Cheers fella


thunderbolt is the port on the Mac and nothing else uses it so you need an adapter to convert to either Display Port, HDMI, or DVI,

that monitor will work but as the resolution isn't the same as the Mac it will scale to fit as best it can normaly to 1080, you can adjust the settings on the mac but nothng is straight froward with apple, you my find that price will go up a lot,

have a look on Amazon warehouse too


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

mar00 said:


> thunderbolt is the port on the Mac and nothing else uses it so you need an adapter to convert to either Display Port, HDMI, or DVI,
> 
> that monitor will work but as the resolution isn't the same as the Mac it will scale to fit as best it can normaly to 1080, you can adjust the settings on the mac but nothng is straight froward with apple, you my find that price will go up a lot,
> 
> have a look on Amazon warehouse too


Mm. I read the resolution on that is 2560 1440p. So this will not be ideal?
Being a IT novice what is the best plug and play monitor option? 
Thanks


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

mar00 said:


> That monitor will work but as the resolution isn't the same as the Mac it will scale to fit as best it can normaly to 1080, you can adjust the settings on the mac but nothng is straight froward with apple


While this may be true if using the external monitor to mirror the laptop screen, it doesn't apply if using the external monitor as an additional screen OR as the only screen if you choose to keep the lid on the laptop closed.

The thunderbolt port on the 2012 MacBook Pro can certainly handle the native resolution of that screen, personally I would go for a Thunderbolt to Displayport adapter because it should have more bandwidth than HDMI which may not be able to support the full resolution.

As for keyboard and mouse, you can use any set that works natively over Bluetooth, with Apple original accessories having the best compatibility. Alternatively, if you can afford to dedicate one of the USB port for plugging in a dongle receiver, any PC wireless kit will do.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Sweet! Yes my MBP lid will be closed whilst using external screen. What about 2560x1440 would that be ok? Seen another screen on Bay. I prefer the normal mouse with 2 bottoms and scroller as my work involves a lot of drag drop and going through pages.
Cheers


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

H-M3 said:


> Sweet! Yes my MBP lid will be closed whilst using external screen. What about 2560x1440 would that be ok? Seen another screen on Bay. I prefer the normal mouse with 2 bottoms and scroller as my work involves a lot of drag drop and going through pages.
> Cheers


The monitor can handle the resolution, thuderbolt and displayport can both handle the bandwidth, so they should be ok. I say should because sometimes there might be compatibility issues in communication protocols but it's impossible to tell if there are any issues with a specific model. These are generally infrequent.

I still have the original Thunderbolt display since 2013 which runs at 2560x1600 and been using it with several thunderbolt version and adapters with no issues. May be worth checking if you can source a reasonably good one. Comes with camera and decent speakers as a bonus which can be useful.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks Max. You couldn’t send me link to any screen you think is fit for purpose?
Cheers


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

H-M3 said:


> Thanks Max. You couldn't send me link to any screen you think is fit for purpose?
> Cheers


In all honesty that monitor should work fine, I don't have any reasons to suspect it wouldn't. The price might increase though.

Just checked the prices on eBay for SH Apple Thunderbolt displays and couldn't find anything less than £450 (Buy It Now) !!! This is a bit surprising considering I got mine many years ago for about £700.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh for sure the price will increase. Sent it as a quick link but watching it though. Wow TB monitors are on demand then. I am watching few others too. Seems like a SH screen a semi decent one goes for £150 up.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

no point buying the apple thunderbolt monitor, they're not that good, designers didn't use them then they used Dell and certainly not close to modern monitors for less money,

if you're just using it for docs, internet and general use just get a 1920 x 1080, something like this https://www.amazon.co.uk/AOC-24G2U5...13031&rnid=319909031&rps=1&s=computers&sr=1-7

it doesn't matter if the monitor is as high resolutions the Mac if it can't match the 2560x1600 it will scale it and you will need to manualy adjust or just scale down to a resolution where they do match,

but instead of spending lots on upgrades and monitor why not stick Macbook on ebay and but a desktop, maybe a Mac Mini ,

just get a Windows keyboard and mouse Microsoft or Logitech are good for the money, they are are lot more usable than apple ones, Apple mice are terrible,


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

mar00 said:


> no point buying the apple thunderbolt monitor, they're not that good, designers didn't use them then they used Dell and certainly not close to modern monitors for less money,
> 
> if you're just using it for docs, internet and general use just get a 1920 x 1080, something like this https://www.amazon.co.uk/AOC-24G2U5...13031&rnid=319909031&rps=1&s=computers&sr=1-7
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy. How much are the Mac mini. 
Re the mouse and keyboard yes I was looking at the logitech ones. Are the BT ones decent?
Thanks


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

H-M3 said:


> Thanks buddy. How much are the Mac mini.
> Re the mouse and keyboard yes I was looking at the logitech ones. Are the BT ones decent?
> Thanks


you may get a Mac mini 2014 i5 on ebay £300-400, if the Macbook pro is in good condition you could get over £300 but you'll have fees, I'm still using a 2012 mini in one of the offices and still updatable to latest MacOS but no firmware updates anymore, thats if you stick with Apple thee are new windows desktops for less and quicker 

i general use WiFi keyboard/mouse set rather than BT more avaliable and can be used with anything, but you have the use dongle,

some BT keyboards can be a bit problematic as they keep changing the standard,


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah my MBP is in decent condition. Mm the idea is not bad will see what’s the best way forward. What would you say a decent micro desktop spec would be? (Win)


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

this is. decent spec they are normaly about £500, then just need prefered monitor, this should have display port and HDMI,

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lenovo-V...221620&hash=item34240d1be7:g:fIYAAOSw~nJeaMYk


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

H-M3 said:


> Yeah my MBP is in decent condition. Mm the idea is not bad will see what's the best way forward. What would you say a decent micro desktop spec would be? (Win)


it isn't a micro but still small, penty of room to upgrade


----------

